# Muscat contract clause



## oneshandyandy (Jan 7, 2016)

I've just seen a contract for a friend moving to Muscat. The contract is mostly fine, with a couple of small things to negotiate.

However, in the contract it does have this clause:
"If you resign within one year, you will be required to refund pro rata all expenses related to your recruitment."

Now, I don't like this clause, but it is difficult to negotiate without making it sound like you have the intention of leaving before the end of a year.

Is this a normal clause to have? How much might it come to - should they provide a sum? How do they expect you to pay it back if you don't have the funds?

Cheers


----------

